# Looking for advice on a home theatre system for a small den



## Gareth.Ig (Feb 3, 2013)

Cross posted from the introductions thread. Budget would be in the ballpark of $500, but I can be flexible, it's really a question of priorities. Wouldn't mind hearing general concepts to consider, as right now, I've got pretty much a clean slate.

Thanks again.

Original post:

Hello everyone. 

I've been looking around the internet for advice on home theatre systems and struck on this place. I don't have intentions to be a home theatre buff, but I am in the planning stage for a home theatre system and I would like to get something that is simple and decent quality. Frankly, I don't know where to begin! There are so many options. I spend alot of time on a photography forum, and I have a high regard for the online expertise on forums such as this one and hoping that there are people out there that can help me out a little. Basicly I have a TV, PS3 and a HTIB. I'd like to replace the HTIB with something of quality, happy to continue using the PS3 as the video source. The room itself is pretty small, around 14'x16'. The system will be used exclusively for TV, movies and video games. Happy to answer any additional questions. 

Thanks.

Gareth


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Does the HTiB have a reciever that can be used for new speakers/sub, or is it all a proprietary/closed system? In other words, are you looking at replacing the speakers/sub, or the speakers/sub and receiver for $500? It may be helpful to give the model brand and model of the HTiB if you aren't sure.

Also, what, if any, size restrictions do you have and what are you hoping for out of the system? 

For a smaller system that, IMHO, punches above its weight, you could look at the Energy Take 5.0 classic speakers, for ~$200 shipped from retailers such as Crutchfield. They are small, but they sound much bigger than they look. Way back when (~1997/1998 or so), when I was selling AV gear, these went for $500 for the 5.0 set. I do not believe much has changed in them over the years. 

A solid, inexpensive sub that has been frequently recommended is the Bic F12, for about $190 shipped currently.

For a receiver Accessories 4 Less has a refurb'd Denon AVR-1612 that includes Audyssey MultEQ room correction 

For all three components, that is about $600 (over budget, I know), but if your AVR is good, your around $400 for the sub and speakers.


Happy Hunting and welcome to the Shack.


----------



## Gareth.Ig (Feb 3, 2013)

It's a Phillips receiver, as far as I know it's still working (we moved recently and I haven't hooked it up to any speakers). It will also accept other stereo cables.

I don't think it has HDMI input, it does have optical cable.


----------



## Gareth.Ig (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh yeah, it's 5.1.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Based on the above, I'd recommend budgeting in for a new AVR. Features such as HDMI and room correction software offer a lot of advantages. Plus, HDMI is becoming the defacto standard, while older connection types are being phased out.


----------



## Gareth.Ig (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks. I will definitely have a closer look at the receiver and speakers you have suggested. $600 I fine, particularly if I can get something that will be relatively future proof and robust.

Going back through your first post, I realized I have missed a couple queries. My preference would be a small footprint for the system, definitely something that can go on a bookshelf. I would be happy to consider 2.1 setup or a sound bar, as the seating will be right up against the rear wall of the room, so I imagine 5.1 may not work so well.

Thanks again.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Denon 1612 recommended from above

JBL Studio 150P subwoofer
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882665157

HTD Level Two bookshelves
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Bookshelf-Speakers


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are all excellent recommendation but unfortunately, acc4less can't shipped refurbished Denon or Onkyo to Canada and the speakers and subs would get expensive shipped to NFLD along with duties and tax :yikes:

OP, do you have an absolute max budget you CAN'T go over?


----------



## Gareth.Ig (Feb 3, 2013)

I would say $800 would be the most I would be willing to spend. I'm not averse to buying used/refurbished, as long as I know what I am getting.

Edit: For example: Denon AVR-688 7.1 ?

Any good Canadian online dealers?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I may be wrong but I think that Denon as HDMI version 1.1 which means it wouldn't pass audio.

what size is the room you would be using your system for (cubic feet)? and mostly music or movies?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I checked a few places, and came with a few choices. All of the stores, you will recognized them and the others are legit and awesome. I've personally ordered from all of them :T

THIS would be my very first choice is a tad over your budget, but you would get performance like you wouldn't believe.

THIS would be my second choice...

THIS and THIS and THIS would be my third choice...

for used, this site is THE site and Kijiji of course

cheers


----------



## Gareth.Ig (Feb 3, 2013)

yoda13 said:


> I may be wrong but I think that Denon as HDMI version 1.1 which means it wouldn't pass audio.
> 
> what size is the room you would be using your system for (cubic feet)? and mostly music or movies?


The system will be used exclusively for Movies and TV. I listen to my music with headphones.


----------



## Gareth.Ig (Feb 3, 2013)

And 2000cu.ft for volume.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

yoda13 said:


> I may be wrong but I think that Denon as HDMI version 1.1 which means it wouldn't pass audio.


HDMI 1.1 will still pass audio, but the Denon AVR-1612 is HDMI 1.4 (#D and ARC capable). Not that it matters if the OP can't get one in his price range.

To the OP, for $800 you should be able to put together a decent system. Canuckaudiomart (as mention earlier by another poster) seems to be the de facto used online market place for our neighbors to the north. Too bad about A4L not shipping up there.


----------



## Gareth.Ig (Feb 3, 2013)

snowmanick said:


> HDMI 1.1 will still pass audio, but the Denon AVR-1612 is HDMI 1.4 (#D and ARC capable). Not that it matters if the OP can't get one in his price range.
> 
> To the OP, for $800 you should be able to put together a decent system. Canuckaudiomart (as mention earlier by another poster) seems to be the de facto used online market place for our neighbors to the north.Too bad about A4L not shipping up there.


If the Denon is a good receiver then I can get it. It's available used for $160.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

snowmanick said:


> HDMI 1.1 will still pass audio, but the Denon AVR-1612 is HDMI 1.4 (#D and ARC capable). Not that it matters if the OP can't get one in his price range.
> 
> To the OP, for $800 you should be able to put together a decent system. Canuckaudiomart (as mention earlier by another poster) seems to be the de facto used online market place for our neighbors to the north. Too bad about A4L not shipping up there.


HDMI 1.1 will indeed pass audio, my bad. Although you have to be carefull as if you plan to bitstream, some 1.1 equipped receivers did not sport internal decoding.

Doesn't matter in this case as the 688 that the OP want's to buy is HDMI 1.3. 

So OP, if that's what you want, go ahead, it will do the job. Bare in mind that it only has 2 HDMI out so it don't leave you room to expand much. Unless you get a HDMI splitter. Make sure it's got the Audyssey mic with it.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

ah, as I suspected, the 688 will NOT process audio through HDMI.

read this

and this

and finally this, bullet point no. 4

I would skip this one personally as optical and coaxial won't pass losseless audio (DTS MASTER HD and DD True HD) in other word, blu ray audio.


----------

